# What did you all get from Basildon



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

I wont post what i got coz it'll make you cry:lol2:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

tick said:


> I wont post what i got coz it'll make you cry:lol2:


As it did to me already:flrt:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Magik said:


> As it did to me already:flrt:


:2thumb::lol2:I'v got a mental picture of all Rfuk members slipping into black and masks and turning upto my house tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

tick said:


> :2thumb::lol2:I'v got a mental picture of all Rfuk members slipping into black and masks and turning upto my house tonight:whistling2:


Im already half way their Im taking them them argus eggs too!I bet you regret tellin me where ya live now!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Magik said:


> Im already half way their Im taking them them argus eggs too!I bet you regret tellin me where ya live now!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:any1's welcome to pay a visit


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

tick said:


> I wont post what i got coz it'll make you cry:lol2:


So what'cha get?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

MrMike said:


> So what'cha get?


Do ya really wanna know? Sit down:whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

tick said:


> Do ya really wanna know? Sit down:whistling2:


*commences sitting*


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Spill the beans ??


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I know I know.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

1.1 V.Glauerti from Scott W and Ray Hinde £1300 for the pair.Wife bought em for me to ad to the already blinding Monitor collection.18 months old so prime and pick em up on the 31st birthdays the 1st October


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice!!!! Can't wait for the piccies 

Edit: Kimberly Rock monitor right?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Nice!!!! Can't wait for the piccies
> 
> Edit: Kimberly Rock monitor right?


OOOOOoooooooooooh yes:mf_dribble:

So what did every1 else get?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

tick said:


> OOOOOoooooooooooh yes:mf_dribble:


Sweet, congratulations mate  Bet you're well chuffed.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Sweet, congratulations mate  Bet you're well chuffed.


Like a dog with 2.....................................................erm well you know what:lol2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a pair of sinaloan milks could have got some others but my daughter just wanted to go see the burm at the back of the show next time she is staying at home lol


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

milly said:


> i got a pair of sinaloan milks could have got some others but my daughter just wanted to go see the burm at the back of the show next time she is staying at home lol


:lol2:i took my wife to keep a leash on my spending that didnt work:whistling2:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

I got some dude with a lame excuse for a tash eyeing up my bird the hole time i was there.

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

lolstill theres always the next show lol


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> I got some dude with a lame excuse for a tash eyeing up my bird the hole time i was there.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!


Is he in a viv now and how much did he cost???????????????????????????:whistling2:



milly said:


> lolstill theres always the next show lol


I'm not allowed to spend a penny till next year now:censor:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

tick said:


> Is he in a viv now and how much did he cost???????????????????????????:whistling2:


He comes free if you have a large cleavage and theres no need to put him in a viv he follows you around everywhere as far as i could tell


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

next years not far now mate :2thumb:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> He comes free if you have a large cleavage and theres no need to put him in a viv he follows you around everywhere as far as i could tell


Is he off here?



Dave-Flames said:


> next years not far now mate :2thumb:


I know the end of each year gets closer the older i get :werd:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

tick said:


> Is he off here?


lol i really hope so, If hes not ive seen him from somwhere before.
Either way he gave me a rite chuckle


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> lol i really hope so, If hes not ive seen him from somwhere before.
> Either way he gave me a rite chuckle


Oooooh dear :whistling2:Mind you i'd take it as a compliment my wife gets chatted up all the time and she always comes home with me have tried to sell her a couple of times but no takers


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

tick said:


> Oooooh dear :whistling2:Mind you i'd take it as a compliment my wife gets chatted up all the time and she always comes home with me have tried to sell her a couple of times but no takers


Lmao sell her...

I always try to take it as a compliment, it can go a bit far somtimes but if you get mad you end up screaming at just about every bloke you see lol


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Karl_1989 said:


> Lmao sell her...
> 
> I always try to take it as a compliment, it can go a bit far somtimes but if you get mad you end up screaming at just about every bloke you see lol



Alas the curse of having a beautiful girlfriend!
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

See ugly fat birds do have a useful place in society (If you want a quiet life) (waits for backlash):whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i got 1 super mack snow patty,2 bell mack snow albinos but ended up with 2 females instead off a pair so ive gotta go bk 2 essex to get male this week,i think im getting a pair of kimberleys there wicked unless u beat me 2 it how many monitors u got tick u seem to buy em all,i saw u bout 80times 2day but didnt wann say hllo as u prob wouldnt no who i was.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

tick said:


> see ugly fat birds do have a useful place in society (if you want a quiet life) (waits for backlash):whistling2:


lmfao!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

tick said:


> See ugly fat birds do have a useful place in society (If you want a quiet life) (waits for backlash):whistling2:



your on your own for that one you are a tick aren't ya?!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> Lmao sell her...
> 
> I always try to take it as a compliment, it can go a bit far somtimes but if you get mad you end up screaming at just about every bloke you see lol


well think how your bird feels i had some one touch my bum twice, and wolf wistled at. it gets very boring.

(and no m not being big headed) lol


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

milly said:


> well think how your bird feels i had some one touch my bum twice, and wolf wistled at. it gets very boring.
> 
> (and no m not being big headed) lol


thats just coz your from essex!!!:whip:

hahaha

:lol2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> i got 1 super mack snow patty,2 bell mack snow albinos but ended up with 2 females instead off a pair so ive gotta go bk 2 essex to get male this week,i think im getting a pair of kimberleys there wicked unless u beat me 2 it how many monitors u got tick u seem to buy em all,i saw u bout 80times 2day but didnt wann say hllo as u prob wouldnt no who i was.


Mate you should of come and said hello a few did i am aproachable and you have your pic in your avatar so would of recognised ya
Who ya getting Kimberlys from and how much
and i have 14 monitors at the mo and still looking:lol2:



Magik said:


> your on your own for that one you are a tick aren't ya?!!
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Normally end up standing alone kinda used to it.:whistling2::lol2:



milly said:


> well think how your bird feels i had some one touch my bum twice, and wolf wistled at. it gets very boring.
> 
> (and no m not being big headed) lol


I'm really jelous i ask birds to touch my bum but they just normally ignore me


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

Normally end up standing alone kinda used to it.:whistling2::lol2:



I'm really jelous i ask birds to touch my bum but they just normally ignore me[/QUOTE]

lol


----------



## p&tc (Sep 4, 2008)

We got hot and sweaty, did not buy anything though, but had a great time looking.


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I got a nice looking female tremper albino for £50 from WELSH REPTILE BREEDERS.



















Hope you like her. :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

u see me i was looking at u weird think should i say hi,
im getting em off classifieds babys 2 for 350each i see rays earlier thought about it but they become sexually mature at a year so thought id go fo the cheaper ones,did u notice me im a woping 5foot 7with brown spikey pushed cross hair and hd a browny grey lyle and scott jumper on with them nike trainers with the toes that make u look like a ninj turtle i noticed u nd ur missus im glad i didnt bring mine got a bad temper,i had 2 weird glass tanks in my hand as i was leaving i was right behind ya


----------



## Geckosss (Mar 10, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> u see me i was looking at u weird think should i say hi,
> im getting em off classifieds babys 2 for 350each i see rays earlier thought about it but they become sexually mature at a year so thought id go fo the cheaper ones,did u notice me im a woping 5foot 7with brown spikey pushed cross hair and hd a browny grey lyle and scott jumper on with them nike trainers with the toes that make u look like a ninj turtle i noticed u nd ur missus im glad i didnt bring mine got a bad temper,i had 2 weird glass tanks in my hand as i was leaving i was right behind ya


 
Hey mate sorry i didnt say hi was in a convo with pete and its a well known fact i cant multi task .lol

Thought id say a quick hi on here didnt mean to be rude.

sounds like you got a few nice bits.

chat soon.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i got..( from alison)..

X3 Anery/ het motley / hypo ghots FEMALES
X1 ghost/ het motley FEMALE
X2 Granite/ Het motley FEMALES
X2 Butter MALES
X1 Crimson Corn MALE

had a great time, and saw alot of people..
Tom


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got wait for it!!!!!!!

A headache and sore feet LOL had no cash for this one but went really to srpport ERAC and do some catching up  nice seeing all you lovley people I chatted to again  
oh and shows should be busy next year BRAS already taking loads of table booking for next years show at the bigger venue 

P xx


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i see u paul,but noticed u was chatting so didnt wanna disturb ya no worries c u soon mate.


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

hey was good 2 see u again tick! 

we got a snake for each other in the end for early birthday pressies :lol2:

i got a baby snow callie king :flrt:










and i got alan this beautiful boa which im posing with :lol2:










only 2 snakes we were good lol! oh and some roaches and locusts


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i seee neon laurie and her boyfreind too,hardly any one noticed me


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Got to be honest Jay i was so rapped up in the Kimberly's i didnt see ya oh well see ya next time.

Laurie it was nice to see you to.Theres no way i'd miss ya:lol2: stunning King was that the 1 in the glass box think i pointed that out to the wife like it.I hope the OH likes his boa.So it looks like we all come away happy:2thumb: Any more

The only down side i though (Constructive crit) was that they could of had someone in the carpark directing better.Lots of wasted parking space


----------



## Geckosss (Mar 10, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> i seee neon laurie and her boyfreind too,hardly any one noticed me


 
Well thinking about it i know melon said he see you there....and the girl he was with wouldnt shut up all the way home.lol

il def keep a eye out for u next time mate.


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

tick said:


> Got to be honest Jay i was so rapped up in the Kimberly's i didnt see ya oh well see ya next time.
> 
> Laurie it was nice to see you to.Theres no way i'd miss ya:lol2: stunning King was that the 1 in the glass box think i pointed that out to the wife like it.I hope the OH likes his boa.So it looks like we all come away happy:2thumb: Any more
> 
> The only down side i though (Constructive crit) was that they could of had someone in the carpark directing better.Lots of wasted parking space


yea we said the same thing bout the parking! lol
na it was 1 of them stalls with all the baby snakes in little tubs.

alan loves his boa  and ive fallen in love with it 2 as much as my king 
i wanna hold her but i know i gotta let her settle  though shes already trashed her viv twice lol water everywhere >.< lol

another bit of constructive crit, i think the hall was a little small and i dont think there was much variety, would have been nice 2 see some more lizards other than leo's!

though i did see a green skink which was pretty cool :mf_dribble:

but were still happy wiv our b day prezzies lol ^^


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

oh and if anyone does recognize me at these events dont be shy 2 say hi!
chances are you'll recognize me more than id recognize you so introduce urselves ^^

im sorry if anyone thought i was ignoring them! its a bit hard to remember peoples faces when you havnt seen them in the flesh before :lol2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> i seee neon laurie and her boyfreind too,hardly any one noticed me


no one noticed me either lol


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i think i saw you.. by the dart frogs, we didnt speak, but i think i saw you..


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I got a female bloodred corn and a female blizzard corn


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

tick said:


> 1.1 V.Glauerti from Scott W and Ray Hinde £1300 for the pair.Wife bought em for me to ad to the already blinding Monitor collection.18 months old so prime and pick em up on the 31st birthdays the 1st October


your lucky.....lol.....they were still there and i tried to get him to split as i just wanted the female but they wernt having it,brought one of their ridgetail monitors instead.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I had a pre-arranged pick up from Welsh Reptile Breeders, it was a Ball Python, but would be rude to say what it was! And I believe only one other person on the forum to know what it was! :2thumb:

Other than that, I picked up a Female Bell Albino Leopard Gecko to go with my existing 1.1 Pair!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I had a pre-arranged pick up from Welsh Reptile Breeders, it was a Ball Python, but would be rude to say what it was! And I believe only one other person on the forum to know what it was! :2thumb:
> 
> Other than that, I picked up a Female Bell Albino Leopard Gecko to go with my existing 1.1 Pair!


Come on you know you wanna tell us:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i noticed u aswell milli i walked pst u s i was leaving


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well i werent suppose to but oh well, i got a female Mack snow gecko here she is, shes from Welsh Reptile Breeders...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

A Texas Ratsnake het T+ albino from Ally:flrt:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> well i werent suppose to but oh well, i got a female Mack snow gecko here she is, shes from Welsh Reptile Breeders...


Shes pretty



Fangio said:


> A Texas Ratsnake het T+ albino from Ally:flrt:


Come on Fang set an example and post a pic as your a mod now :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tick said:


> Come on Fang set an example and post a pic as your a mod now :lol2:


No:Na_Na_Na_Na: Atm it looks a bit like a corn hatchling with a larger head and no spearhead markings, plus I have no cam.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Fangio said:


> No:Na_Na_Na_Na: Atm it looks a bit like a corn hatchling with a larger head and no spearhead markings, plus I have no cam.


:lol2:You need to ask for a pay rise from T-BO:whistling2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

dose any one know what Breeders will be going to the norwich show?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tick said:


> :lol2:You need to ask for a pay rise from T-BO:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Fangio said:


> :lol2:


You could always do what Habu did and scan em:rotfl:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tick said:


> You could always do what Habu did and scan em:rotfl:


No scanner

I'll mobile phone cam it later on


----------



## bizz (Oct 13, 2006)

we came away with a golddust, a pair of amel motley stripes and another caramel.

sure i saw a couple of you sorry if i didnt say hi : victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> I got wait for it!!!!!!!
> 
> A headache and sore feet LOL had no cash for this one but went really to srpport ERAC and do some catching up  nice seeing all you lovley people I chatted to again
> oh and shows should be busy next year BRAS already taking loads of table booking for next years show at the bigger venue
> ...


 *Couch* 
Well I think there was a trinket went your direction :whip:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I didnt get much, just a pair of albino snow cali's
1:2 of mexican hognose
1:0 lavender corn ht bloodred/stripe
0:1 lavender ht stripe
0:1 goldust


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Did any1 else hear the anouncment that a whole box of snakes had been stolen about 10.30-11am?
Oh and whats a gold dust? is that a corn?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

tomsdragons said:


> i got..( from alison)..
> 
> X3 Anery/ het motley / hypo ghots FEMALES
> X1 ghost/ het motley FEMALE
> ...


was that crimson a baby near the back? the one i saw was stunning


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

tick said:


> Did any1 else hear the anouncment that a whole box of snakes had been stolen about 10.30-11am?
> Oh and whats a gold dust? is that a corn?


yea i heard that shame on you whoever you are :devil:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I bought a bit of a variety box at the show itself, some mexican black king snakes, honduran milk snake, pueblan milk snake, few leopard geckos, one corn snake (resisted the urge...... ).


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tick said:


> Did any1 else hear the anouncment that a whole box of snakes had been stolen about 10.30-11am?
> Oh and whats a gold dust? is that a corn?


I never heard that! Who from?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There was an announcement at 11am or so but I think they said that two snakes had been stolen and to be vigilant, certainly I don't recall it saying a whole box.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Athravan said:


> There was an announcement at 11am or so but I think they said that two snakes had been stolen and to be vigilant, certainly I don't recall it saying a whole box.


Thought they said a whole box but was part listening coz i was picking my Monitors


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

yea they just said 2 snakes where stolen! bloody cheek!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I bought 3 d. azureus and a sinaloan milk snake . I wanted to something else but Couldnt decide what and the girlfriend was getting annoyed after the 5th circuit of the show


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

GRRRRRR! Seems to happen at every show. Why do people have to do this kinda thing eh?:bash:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We havent long got back stopped off at the pub for some food 
Met a few people but we didnt get there till lunch time, just in time to see Christy leaving *i think*
Fangio was nice chatting to ya, greenphase nice to meet you and then Nerys and Rory always a pleasure 
Jenny, Glynn, McDirty nice to see ya  even if i was moaning about my milkshake lol


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

We had a pretty good day as well. It would have been nice if there was more of a selection, but it suited us (as a shop) just fine. For shop stock we got some corn morphs, trinkets, honduran milk morphs, royal morphs, carpets, and leos, and picked up some more Ts from Lee.

For our private collection, we only added a few bits... Chirs got the Blue Beauty that he's wanted for aaaages, I got a female WTF to go with my existing pair & a Green Bottle Blue sling. Took Chris's little brother with us and he got a female Mack Snow leo from the Welsh guys and a Mexican Fire Leg juvie.

Also stopped on the way home to pick up some Bredl's for the shop and a male to go with my female in a couple years.

I also wish though that there was more of a lizard selection - was looking for some baby uros & baby BTS for the shop and didn't find any  I think the next show should be in a bigger hall though, as that one is extremely claustrophobic. But, like I said, we did have a good time today, and that's what counts.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> No:Na_Na_Na_Na: Atm it looks a bit like a corn hatchling with a larger head and no spearhead markings, plus I have no cam.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I had to rush back to open the shop so didnt get to chat to anyone


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

neonlaurie said:


> oh and if anyone does recognize me at these events dont be shy 2 say hi!
> chances are you'll recognize me more than id recognize you so introduce urselves ^^
> 
> im sorry if anyone thought i was ignoring them! its a bit hard to remember peoples faces when you havnt seen them in the flesh before :lol2:


I saw you, you walked past our table a few times!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


>


YAY my Texas! ^^^^:flrt:

Thanks again Ally:notworthy:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> YAY my Texas! ^^^^:flrt:
> 
> Thanks again Ally:notworthy:


Hope she settles in well and doesn't hate you as much as the last thing I sold you...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Hope she settles in well and doesn't hate you as much as the last thing I sold you...


:lol2:ta, wouldn't matter either way if it was working or broken tbh


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> *Couch*
> Well I think there was a trinket went your direction :whip:


 
LOL yay forgot about him lOl yeah he has a bad tail bless so ended up with him cos i felt sorry for the lil one  
lol you bought loads whats the mexies like nice i bet  
p xx


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Got a lovely little jungle mack snow poss het albino £35:no1:










would have loved a few more things but no more moneys to spend:bash:


----------



## StuW247 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got a BRB from Ecoreptiles (i think)

We got back about 9ish. Whilst we were down there i thought i would see some family that i have not seen for ages.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


>


I saw it mate but was to tired to type:lol2: i love the strong black band between the eyes:2thumb:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

neonlaurie said:


> oh and if anyone does recognize me at these events dont be shy 2 say hi!
> chances are you'll recognize me more than id recognize you so introduce urselves ^^
> 
> im sorry if anyone thought i was ignoring them! its a bit hard to remember peoples faces when you havnt seen them in the flesh before :lol2:



I saw you several times though I didn't realise it was you until I saw your pic with the boa lol. Your one of those people who isn't hard to miss! At any rate I'm painfully shy so I doubt I would introduce myself first -__- It sucks being me sometimes. XD


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

milly said:


> well think how your bird feels *i had some one touch my bum twice, and wolf wistled at. it gets very boring.*
> 
> (and no m not being big headed) lol


Im sorry  :lol2:

I got ..........TADPOLES!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

No one touched my bum, not even greg  It's pretty big, so an easy target?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Athravan said:


> No one touched my bum, not even greg  It's pretty big, so an easy target?


I would have touched your bum............ But you didnt wanna lick my tadpoles!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I got a male goldust motley corn, to go with my female, and i didn't even have to part with any cash for it thanks to a very nice friend. :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> I would have touched your bum............ But you didnt wanna lick my tadpoles!


We will work out a better deal next time!



Snakes r grreat said:


> I got a male goldust motley corn, to go with my female, and i didn't even have to part with any cash for it thanks to a very nice friend. :2thumb:


I have no idea how you have such nice friends. Perhaps you won't be mean to them for a while :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I have no idea how you have such nice friends. Perhaps you won't be mean to them for a while :whip:


 
Treat em mean and all that... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tick said:


> I saw it mate but was to tired to type:lol2: i love the strong black band between the eyes:2thumb:


Me too....may have to name it Bandit or something:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

fangio said:


> me too....may have to name it bandit or something:lol2:


mmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

I didnt actually get anything but i did put my name on a motley boa at £1000 and also ordered my new pro-rack as well so grand total spent at Basildon was £2500 and its all from John at Genetic-Gems and Pro-Racks so it shows what the show atmosphere does to you


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I got a Stick Insect (Should be Branch Insect because of the size of him) and three Pot Noodles. Plus I got three cracking Breeding Boxes.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttt!


*SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID!!!!!*

I'm disappointed you'd left the pub before I'd got there btw:whip:

How's the Fox Snake:whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Plenty of fit girls there i must say. the chick with the dreads especially and pretty joby supplied my table with non reptilian eye-candy for the majority of the day. bought a het albino female hog.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> Plenty of fit girls there i must say. the chick with the dreads especially and pretty joby supplied my table with non reptilian eye-candy for the majority of the day. bought a het albino female hog.


No behind-table people to keep you happy? Damn it!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

kato said:


> I got a Stick Insect (Should be Branch Insect because of the size of him) and three Pot Noodles. Plus I got three cracking Breeding Boxes.


And now you just have the fun bit of finding cool stuff to put in them!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> No behind-table people to keep you happy? Damn it!


We were able to stare at your bum for great lengths of time without you noticing ally.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> We were able to stare at your bum for great lengths of time without you noticing ally.


OI!!:blush:

Although with the small amount of space back there, a lot of 'bum'ping must have been going on all over the show...


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Ally you forget we were right behind you as well and i must say i was very impressed with the veiw offered.Yes there was planty of eye candy at the show so im really looking forward to the next one(especially if the veiw is anything like the last time):whistling2:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I really enjoyed going to the show and it was nice to talk to a few people from here (the ones who weren't too shy to come to speak to me of course) 

XD

i'm looking forward to the next show in the southeast and will definitely be going.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Prettyjoby said:


> I really enjoyed going to the show and it was nice to talk to a few people from here (the ones who weren't too shy to come to speak to me of course)
> 
> XD
> 
> i'm looking forward to the next show in the southeast and will definitely be going.


Good-o! Will be nice to see you again.....










........and also some of the others I guess:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> Ally you forget we were right behind you as well and i must say i was very impressed with the veiw offered.Yes there was planty of eye candy at the show so im really looking forward to the next one(especially if the veiw is anything like the last time):whistling2:


what table were you on again Ryan?



Prettyjoby said:


> I really enjoyed going to the show and it was nice to talk to a few people from here (the ones who weren't too shy to come to speak to me of course)
> 
> XD
> 
> i'm looking forward to the next show in the southeast and will definitely be going.


Portsmouth?



Fangio said:


> Good-o! Will be nice to see you again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You love seeing me! admit it!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> what table were you on again Ryan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryan was with Genetic Gems and no:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Trice said:


> what table were you on again Ryan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt portsmouth in the south west?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Just south (middle-ish).


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Just south (middle-ish).


well then i guess it depends on the train fare lol.
i imagine it costs a bit to get to portsmouth from kent.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd imagine it'd cost a small fortune for me driving also, as I don't want anything I'm gonna give it a miss, especially as I've gotta spend out repairing my car

On the other hand if I can blag a lift I may go:whistling2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Depends if the OH is working or not and if he can be bothered going :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I'd imagine it'd cost a small fortune for me driving also, as I don't want anything I'm gonna give it a miss, especially as I've gotta spend out repairing my car
> 
> On the other hand if I can blag a lift I may go:whistling2:


I should be going, not 100% yet.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I should be going, not 100% yet.


Maybe it'd be one for a few of us to car share and spread costs

Actually I've no idea when it is.....*goes to nose in shows section.....*

EDIT - 26th October....just after payday, so should hopefully be there!!


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll only be going if theres people i know going.
Im so shy I will freak on my own!
Also my friend reckons it might be members only?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Prettyjoby said:


> I'll only be going if theres people i know going.
> Im so shy I will freak on my own!
> Also my friend reckons it might be members only?


You went to Basildon on your own....


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Fangio said:


> You went to Basildon on your own....


not really lol.
I was meant to be going with lee and tony but their train was cancelled, so they got a lift from their dad. As it was I still met up with them within 15minutes of getting in, so I wasnt on my ownsome all day.
and Kev (sharpman) who I also know met me outside in the que.
Its not the train travel that puts me off at all, its being a complete stranger in an enclosed space. It would feel like turning up at the pub on my own XD


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

That's fair enough, Kent would be on my way I think, so if ya wanna lift and I have space you're welcome. Pm me closer to the time if interested


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

m25 -> m23 -> a23 :lol2: will be a nice mission off at dartford could be anything up to an hour detour the things you do for people matty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> m25 -> m23 -> a23 :lol2: will be a nice mission off at dartford could be anything up to an hour detour the things you do for people matty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmmmmm.....I didn't check the route at all, just knew I'd be going through Kent on the M25. I'm sure a meeting point closer to the route could be arranged *shrugs* we'll see.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the next uk show?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

tick said:


> What is the next uk show?


Portsmouth 26th October then Rodbaston 17th November


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

There is a show at norwich on the 9th (?) november also. one of the better uk shows.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> There is a show at norwich on the 9th (?) november also. one of the better uk shows.


no way I can get to Norwich.. I'm thinking thats up north somewhere.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Fangio said:


> That's fair enough, Kent would be on my way I think, so if ya wanna lift and I have space you're welcome. Pm me closer to the time if interested


Why thankyou ^_^ we shall see how it goes, if I have enough money to even warrent turning up that is. I'm going to Japan at end of nov so I am skint as hell)


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Fangio said:


> *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID!!!!!*
> 
> I'm disappointed you'd left the pub before I'd got there btw:whip:
> 
> How's the Fox Snake:whistling2:


Your fault I got the Foxsnake so your fault I left the pub early cos of being SKINT. It's ok though, I'm sure you'll make it up to me :whistling2:

It's fine, living in a faunarium-type pot thing (covering in rubber bands cos tis broked) sharing a heatmat with a corn! for now.



Moshpitviper said:


> Plenty of fit girls there i must say. the chick with the dreads especially and pretty joby supplied my table with non reptilian eye-candy for the majority of the day. bought a het albino female hog.


chick with dreads was neon laura



Prettyjoby said:


> I really enjoyed going to the show and it was nice to talk to a few people from here (the ones who weren't too shy to come to speak to me of course)
> 
> XD


I think I saw you but didn't recognise you at the time!



Fangio said:


> *Maybe it'd be one for a few of us to car share and spread costs*
> 
> Actually I've no idea when it is.....*goes to nose in shows section.....*
> 
> EDIT - 26th October....just after payday, so should hopefully be there!!


I'll get David to borrow a tank from work and we can just sit on top of it when we run out of room inside!


----------

